# Milo & Mimi in Pet-Carrier bags in Vegas



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just came back yesterday from Las Vegas and just wanted to inform anyone who might be going to Las Vegas in the future that all the Harrah's properties (Harrah's, Paris, Planet Hollywood, Rio, Flamingo, Imperial Palace, Ceasars) are all pet-friendly hotels. They allow well-behaved dogs on a leash in the slot machine area as well. As for me, I had them inside the pet-carrier most of the time. 

Here are couple of pics of them in the pet-carrier:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my godness how adorable - and that is great that Vegas is pet friendly.... I have never been there and have heard so many wonderful things but knowing our babies can come along is even better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad you had a good time!! And I'm sure you had the cutest and most well behaved pups there!!! They look so cute in their carrier!! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that info. Love the pictures of Milo and Mimi in their carrier.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

If I saw those two adorable babies in a carrier in a casino, and I had a few drinks in me, you would think I was a crazy stalker because I wouldn't be able to control myself and would follow you around until you let me hold them! (okay, that is not entirely true...I probably wouldn't even need the drinks  )

They are beyond precious!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mimi and Milo are too cute!! Now...... Did they win any money?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> Oh my godness how adorable - and that is great that Vegas is pet friendly.... I have never been there and have heard so many wonderful things but knowing our babies can come along is even better.


Yea, for sure. It was great that I can have Mimi and Milo with me not just in the hotel room but also just about anywhere in the hotel except for anywhere where they serve food or on the gaming tables at the Harrah's owned properties. I didn't have to keep Mimi and Milo in the hotel room the whole time which is great! 



The A Team said:


> Glad you had a good time!! And I'm sure you had the cutest and most well behaved pups there!!! They look so cute in their carrier!! :wub:


Thanks! Yes, Mimi & Milo were so well behaved! They don't mind being in the carrier at all especially Mimi. She just chills and relaxes in there but Milo doesn't mind it too much but he rather be held since he likes being close to your face. 

They didn't bark at all when they are in the carrier and they gave kisses to all the strangers that poured love upon them! Everyone was commenting on how small and cute they were and also how friendly they were.



LexiMom said:


> Oh my godness how adorable - and that is great that Vegas is pet friendly.... I have never been there and have heard so many wonderful things but knowing our babies can come along is even better.


Yes, I sure do agree. I knew that they allowed them in the room but I didn't know they were allowed in other parts of the hotel until I got there! I am so happy that Harrah's properties recognized us fur baby lovers and decided to let us have our dogs there! 




Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Love the pictures of Milo and Mimi in their carrier.


You are welcome. They allow dogs there but the only thing is that they do charge extra fee. It's $50/dog/night. If that is too much for some people, I did find another motel off the strip that charged $25/dog/stay a mile away from the strip. It is called Stay Suite of America: STAY SUITES OF AMERICA - Las Vegas NV 5201 Dean Martin Dr. 89118 Nevada Map Their rates were like $49/night for the room. 



RudyRoo said:


> If I saw those two adorable babies in a carrier in a casino, and I had a few drinks in me, you would think I was a crazy stalker because I wouldn't be able to control myself and would follow you around until you let me hold them! (okay, that is not entirely true...I probably wouldn't even need the drinks  )
> 
> They are beyond precious!!!!


hahaha...there were totally many people that did that....even men were following me around because of Mimi & Milo!

I just about let anyone touch them and hold them. I had several people that came up to me and said they want to take pictures of them as well as take pictures with them! They were like celebrities!...keke



Furbabies mom said:


> Mimi and Milo are too cute!! Now...... Did they win any money?!!!!!!!!!!!


No, they lost a little overall but they were definitely a good luck charm to this one guy in at the craps table!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG, they look so cute in that carrier. So glad you werern't there when we were, I would have been just like Leigh described, all stalkerish! We saw a lot of people hanging out on the sidewalks over the streets with thier dogs, and I always commented and wanted to stop and pet the babies!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Well well well I did not know that, my bf always says lets get married in Vegas, and I always so nooooooo, but since it is pet friendly Sir Lovkins could be best man, and ring boy! BtW did a million people come up to you and love on your babies. They are precious, can I have them


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh your babies are just two of the cutest ever, I mean that, sooooo precious:wub:
Great to know about Vegas, and to my surprise they can go into the slot area.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> OMG, they look so cute in that carrier. So glad you werern't there when we were, I would have been just like Leigh described, all stalkerish! We saw a lot of people hanging out on the sidewalks over the streets with thier dogs, and I always commented and wanted to stop and pet the babies!


Awwww...I wish we were there when you were there!! It would be great to see some SM folks with their furbabies!! When were you at Vegas?



Lovkins mama said:


> Well well well I did not know that, my bf always says lets get married in Vegas, and I always so nooooooo, but since it is pet friendly Sir Lovkins could be best man, and ring boy! BtW did a million people come up to you and love on your babies. They are precious, can I have them


Yes, tons of people came up to me. They were like celebrities!!! The only way that Mimi & Milo will end up in anyone else's home is if I pass away which won't be quite awhile, hopefully...keke. 

Now Sir Lovkins being a best man or ring boy would make your wedding that much more special!!

Btw, if you are considering adopting another dog, I found such a cutie on Petfinder. She is definitely precious!! Check her out!! Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Sacramento, CA | Precious Below is the picture of this rescue:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh your babies are just two of the cutest ever, I mean that, sooooo precious:wub:
> Great to know about Vegas, and to my surprise they can go into the slot area.


Thanks!! I was definitely surprised that they let me keep Mimi & Milo in the slots area. When I went to play craps table with them in the carrier, the dealer said they were not allowed in the table area because it can be distracting for people which totally made sense.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm back, lol I'm so in love with your babies, I had to have my husband look at them, he loved them also. SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE
would you pm me and share who their breeder is etc. Thanks


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my they just knocked me over with their cuteness! :wub::wub: I can just imagine all the attention they got! I didn't know they were all pet friendly, that's great. My sister lives there, so I don't stay at the hotels.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my they just knocked me over with their cuteness! :wub::wub: I can just imagine all the attention they got! I didn't know they were all pet friendly, that's great. My sister lives there, so I don't stay at the hotels.


Yea, isn't it great that those hotels are pet friendly? Now, you can bring your dogs into the casinos when you visit your sister rather than just leaving them at the house!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Precious pics of your babies! Love your LV too. Can I ask, are the LVs in the light tan leather now instead of the saddle tan? I have one like yours but when I got it 20 yrs ago it was saddle tan........well, it still is! LOL


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mimi and Milo are two of the cutest Malts I've ever seen :wub: I just love that pair. Glad you had a nice trip :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll "bet" they were the cutest sight on the whole strip. :chili::chili: They look so adorable in their travel bag. Distracting indeed. I love to gamble but I think I would have preferred to put my money on those two cutie pies. Glad you had a good time. DH is probably going to an annual convention in April that's always in Vegas. I've never gone with him but now I'm thinking, maybe


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Cosy said:


> Precious pics of your babies! Love your LV too. Can I ask, are the LVs in the light tan leather now instead of the saddle tan? I have one like yours but when I got it 20 yrs ago it was saddle tan........well, it still is! LOL


Thank you. I should have taken pictures of them in the strip instead of the bathroom!...keke



zooeysmom said:


> Mimi and Milo are two of the cutest Malts I've ever seen :wub: I just love that pair. Glad you had a nice trip :thumbsup:


Thank you! You're too sweet. 



Snowbody said:


> I'll "bet" they were the cutest sight on the whole strip. :chili::chili: They look so adorable in their travel bag. Distracting indeed. I love to gamble but I think I would have preferred to put my money on those two cutie pies. Glad you had a good time. DH is probably going to an annual convention in April that's always in Vegas. I've never gone with him but now I'm thinking, maybe


I am not much of a gambler either but I was glad I could take them with me rather than leave them at home.


----------

